

RAF jets fly with 3D printed parts - oliverdavenport
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25613828

======
jdechko
Why not? If the manufactured parts meet the same technical requirements as
traditionally manufactured parts, go for it. It's practical for non mission-
critical parts, but it's not like they're printing replacement parts for
engines or major structural components.

------
leephillips
The US Air Force is starting a research program to produce 3D-printed rocket
engines to “launch critical assets into Earth orbit.” :
[http://weirdgrants.com/#g19](http://weirdgrants.com/#g19)

